# Jamo C97 II or Q Acoustics 3050i



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I am lookig at these two speakers to build a system around. Aesthetics were a major of the selection.
I have never heard either one so the decesion was not easy. I have ordered both of the and will decide once I live with them for a few days.

I will use the Outlaw 2220 amps (on their way) and a Tube pre amp to evaluate.

Let's see!!


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

The Q Acoustics 3050i arrived. Hooked them up to a little integrated hybrid amp that I have. Have to say I'm impressed. Didn't expect much hooking them up to a $100 amp.
I should have the Outlaw amps and the Jamo Thursday.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well you cant make this stuff up. The amps were sent to my billing address bh mistake so im still waiting on those. Then only one of the Jamo speakers showed up, the other is somewhare in UPS world.


----------



## sirmonarch (Mar 20, 2021)

Any update? I'm in the same boat with C97 IIs or 3050is, I haven't been able to find much on the c97s and no direct comparisons.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

sirmonarch said:


> Any update? I'm in the same boat with C97 IIs or 3050is, I haven't been able to find much on the c97s and no direct comparisons.


Yes. I Choose the C95 I didn't do the 97 wanted to have a smaller speaker.
After listening for a few days I really could not decide which speaker to keep. I would have been happy with either one. It came down to looks. since they will go in the Family room I had the wife choose.

The 3050 is more sensitive so they play well with lower wattage amp. The Jamo likes more power.

If you are using a receiver I would go with the 3050.


----------

